# i beleve......



## malus-darkblade (Mar 21, 2010)

:read::read::russianroulette::gamer1::gamer2:uke::troops::hs::elites::fa::hq::security::blackeye:unish:i beleive that sigmar is the god emporor from 40k because there is refrence to the idea that not all worlds know of the impuruims existence it says and i "the emorer may be only a myth on some world' 3 eduition. does anyone else believe this:shok:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

... Wow... I just have one thing to say... Learn to post a proper thread for fucks sake...


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with Doelago... Learn to post a Fuckin thread -_-


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ThatOtherGuy said:


>


:laugh: Srsly... That was a good one!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

To answer the actual thread instead of just bashing it and the creator (a bit of a challenge I will admit.) No, its not so much that I do not believe what you propose, it is more a matter of GW having already decided that the two settings are no longer connected in any way.

So no Sigmar as the Emperor or as a lost primarch, there could have been a chance of that back in first, second, or early third edition but it has since been decided by those who control the game that this is not so and no amount of wishing otherwise is going to change it back.


Some fluff gets retconned through the editions, some of it remains the same; the 40k universe and fantasy universe being connected in any way is but one of those things retconned and ended through the editions.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

darkreever said:


> To answer the actual thread instead of just bashing it and the creator (a bit of a challenge I will admit.) No, its not so much that I do not believe what you propose, it is more a matter of GW having already decided that the two settings are no longer connected in any way.
> 
> So no Sigmar as the Emperor or as a lost primarch, there could have been a chance of that back in first, second, or early third edition but it has since been decided by those who control the game that this is not so and no amount of wishing otherwise is going to change it back.
> 
> ...



Well, you said everything that there was to say, but as you might know, most of us on Herest love bashing stuff ... Just kidding, but yeah...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I came in here hoping to post my bandwagon image. Nicely done dark .


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

It's a shame, because I believe the theory that the Warhammer 40k world is actually a medieval-type world undiscovered by the Imperium is plausible. But GW saiz NO!!!!!! So no. And Sigmar certainly isn't connected to The Emperor.


----------

